# Switched fuse location for dashcam???



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So my dashcam arrived today that fits behind the mirror and replaces the trim on the end of the section that covers the rain sensor/camera etc. I've tested it on the bench and the image quality looks pretty decent.

It has blade fuses on the end of the wiring harness but I doubt there are any spare slots in the glovebox fusebox so will order some piggy backs...but not sure what size to get?

I would like to wire the camera in so it fires up and records when the ignition is turned or or doors are unlocked (as long as the power doesn't disappear when the doors autolock when you go above a certain speed).

Does anyone have a photo of the fusebox with the correct fuse that I need to piggyback? What size is it?

Cheers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some info here in the Knowledge Base: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1268481

Fuse F26 is permanent 12v
Fuse F40 is live 12v only with the ignition on

I *think* that they are both the larger type blade fuse but please check that.

2A rating is easily sufficient for the camera. I had 5A so that's what is in mine.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

brittan said:


> Some info here in the Knowledge Base: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1268481
> 
> Fuse F26 is permanent 12v
> Fuse F40 is live 12v only with the ignition on
> ...


Thanks I can't seem to be able to download the link in that thread as its reported as dodgy by Firefox...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The link time expires so you may need to ask Blackhole128 to refresh it. It downloaded for me ok on Firefox.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone got a photo of the fusebox in the glove box of a UK car? Or a diagram showing fuse locations?

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The fuse positions are all identified, although it's very small. There's a diagram in the owners manual.


----------

